# Why I haven't touched my Lexus IS-F in two years.....



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

My Lexus IS-F was coated with ArtDeShine ArtDeSicko 2 years ago (April 2013) and it hasn't been detailed since......

Straight after a decon wash. Hard to get any motivation to detail it when it still looks like this!!!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Still looking very sharp that. I always compare other lexus's to yours when I see a shiny black one.


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

That's an incredible finish two years after application. Is that just ArtDeSicko with nothing on top?


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Gorgeous Raven. Are they the standard alloys, (guessing you are in Australia or NZ) look slightly different to the ones I have been looking at the UK - prefer yours..


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

How often you wash it?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Not bad for a ropey old Toyota :lol: :-D


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks fantastic and the wheels set it off nicely.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Holding up superbly


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

can't believe no top-ups

but, maybe it's the weather in your country. in mine, 2nd day after a detail - and the car is covered in dust 100%...


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

That's the whole point of these coatings, less time cleaning more time to drive.
nice car btw.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Mmmmmmmm... iSF

Beautiful Raven ! My baby is getting an ADS treatment this spring


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Bevvo said:


> That's an incredible finish two years after application. Is that just ArtDeSicko with nothing on top?


straight ArtDeSicko. Yep, it's surprised me how well it's gone for sure. Very minimal wash swirls, but still hanging in there.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

66Rob said:


> Gorgeous Raven. Are they the standard alloys, (guessing you are in Australia or NZ) look slightly different to the ones I have been looking at the UK - prefer yours..





Soul boy 68 said:


> Looks fantastic and the wheels set it off nicely.


Stock BBS wheels. Yep, Australia. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

greymda said:


> can't believe no top-ups
> 
> but, maybe it's the weather in your country. in mine, 2nd day after a detail - and the car is covered in dust 100%...


Nice weather here, 6 months raining, then 6 months sun! Coming up to dusty time of year now, we are at the end of our rain season.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Goodylax said:


> Mmmmmmmm... iSF
> 
> Beautiful Raven ! My baby is getting an ADS treatment this spring


Haha! This beast is getting a detail very soon. Got something special planned for it. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

dennis said:


> That's the whole point of these coatings, less time cleaning more time to drive.
> nice car btw.


It did take a lot of fun out of detailing it, but who cares when it looks this good for this long!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic and fresh !


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Very, very nice, fantastic finish


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

:wave: sorted


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Matty,i cant belive u got 2 years from sicko,its a world record!.
Car looks nice as is..
Question is gonna be G’zox finally out of the botlle or some fresh Kamikaze drops?!..:thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Matty,i cant belive u got 2 years from sicko,its a world record!.

Car looks nice as is..

Question is gonna be G’zox finally out of the botlle?,OR some fresh Kamikaze drops?!..:thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ronwash said:


> Matty,i cant belive u got 2 years from sicko,its a world record!.
> 
> Car looks nice as is..
> 
> Question is gonna be G'zox finally out of the botlle?,OR some fresh Kamikaze drops?!..:thumb:


Cheers Ron!

Every time I think I'm ready to call it, it still comes back fine after a harsh decon / solvent wash. It's obviously not 100%, but still more than acceptable by my standards.

The most impressive thing is the some what lack of wash swirls. These two full sun pics are fresh straight out of the camera, shows what I have to put up with haha! 



















My Kamikaze should be here today or tomorrow, I think I'll put it on the Lexus. I'm thinking I'll use the G'Zox on my new car that should be here in 2-3 weeks or so.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I must be doing something wrong as my Sicko'd car doesnt look like that lol


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Alex L said:


> I must be doing something wrong as my Sicko'd car doesnt look like that lol


bloody Aussie paint lol! :lol:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's holding up well.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

-Raven- said:


> bloody Aussie paint lol! :lol:


Its that imaginary soft japanese paint, I'll have to ask your mate JM what to do :lol:


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice one...what would ure New car be......LFA?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

southwest10 said:


> Nice one...what would ure New car be......LFA?


I wish! They only sold 10 here in Australia, and they only cost $750k! 

The new car is a 2015 Subaru WRX in Crystal White Pearl. Just waiting for it to turn up! :driver:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> I wish! They only sold 10 here in Australia, and they only cost $750k!
> 
> The new car is a 2015 Subaru WRX in Crystal White Pearl. Just waiting for it to turn up! :driver:


Will look forward to the impending thread and wait to see what potions you'll apply bro.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> I wish! They only sold 10 here in Australia, and they only cost $750k!
> 
> The new car is a 2015 Subaru WRX in Crystal White Pearl. Just waiting for it to turn up! :driver:


Thats a whole different game from the lex..in many ways.
I love subarus pearl white,its a great color.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Very nice car. 
Pretty sure the weather over there has played a massive part in the longitivity of the coating however, I mean not like they lavish the roads with salt like here in the UK. 

Must be so easy to keep a car immaculate in that climate, including underneath!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Streeto said:


> Very nice car.
> Pretty sure the weather over there has played a massive part in the longitivity of the coating however, I mean not like they lavish the roads with salt like here in the UK.
> 
> Must be so easy to keep a car immaculate in that climate, including underneath!


I love how you think salted roads is the only factor in keeping a car clean!


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> I love how you think salted roads is the only factor in keeping a car clean!


Ha ha, well I've no doubt you work hard to keep it clean. But if you compared two cars cleaned in exactly the same manner with the same products with same mileage over say five years. Trust me the Aussie car would be a completely different car in the wheel arches, undercarriage etc.

The weather in the UK is so car unfriendly 

Would much rather be in your climate I know that :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Id say sand blasting and monsoons are a bit worse that salt and add in the higher UV which degrades everything quicker, 2 years is pretty awesome.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Streeto said:


> Ha ha, well I've no doubt you work hard to keep it clean. But if you compared two cars cleaned in exactly the same manner with the same products with same mileage over say five years. Trust me the Aussie car would be a completely different car in the wheel arches, undercarriage etc.
> 
> The weather in the UK is so car unfriendly
> 
> Would much rather be in your climate I know that :thumb:


Paint here can peel off a car in well under 5 years just due to the sun.

Lets have some fun. Please do tell me what my climate is like....

Do I live in the desert or rainforest? Do I live in a tropical or arid environment?

Point to where I live and I'll tell you how many thousands of kilometers you are wrong by! :lol:


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i am here, are you here, too? )


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

greymda said:


> i am here, are you here, too? )


On the Australia map part, the place where you pointed to is about 3,000km away from me haha!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Streeto said:


> Ha ha, well I've no doubt you work hard to keep it clean. But if you compared two cars cleaned in exactly the same manner with the same products with same mileage over say five years. Trust me the Aussie car would be a completely different car in the wheel arches, undercarriage etc.
> 
> The weather in the UK is so car unfriendly
> 
> Would much rather be in your climate I know that :thumb:


Trust me,i know where RAVEN lives,ive been there myself,you wouldnt last there more then a couple of hours,the bloody weather just breakes you.:devil:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Paint here can peel off a car in well under 5 years just due to the sun.
> 
> Lets have some fun. Please do tell me what my climate is like....
> 
> ...


Latvia is quite small. Raven is right. Those UV-conditions are so cruel to your car. Your paint must be well over 70 celsius degrees when is summer.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Looks amazing


----------



## Spanku690 (Feb 24, 2015)

You from qld Brisbane mate? Hope the wrx is an sti


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Spanku690 said:


> You from qld Brisbane mate? Hope the wrx is an sti


Nah mate, I'm from Darwin. :wave:

It's a new WRX base model 6 speed to replace my POS Honda Accord Euro as work car / shopping trolley. I didn't want to spend too much, I really want to buy the new Ford Focus RS, but I couldn't wait another year and a half for it.....

Also need to keep some coin in reserve for the new Toyota a Supra FT1 when it comes out. I'll be getting one of those for sure! :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Very impressive long lived LSP, maintaining a superb finish for you! Loving ADS Keegan & Sicko on my Golf at the moment - the finish looks more or less as first applied.


----------



## v1nn1e (Sep 23, 2014)

Shouldn't the Australian map overlay be upside down...?

or alternatively, the underlying Euro map...?



BTW, do you use a QD or top-up/drying aid thingy after a wash...?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

v1nn1e said:


> Shouldn't the Australian map overlay be upside down...?
> 
> or alternatively, the underlying Euro map...?


Haha! I posted that up to show the size of Australia. People just don't realise how big it really is! 



v1nn1e said:


> BTW, do you use a QD or top-up/drying aid thingy after a wash...?


No mate, I'm not one for top ups. When my LSP is done I change to something else. I just wash with Echelon maintenance shampoo (leaves nothing behind). When I think the coating is getting a bit clogged, I wash with something a lot stronger. This particular time I washed with a caustic truck wash. :thumb:


----------

